# White smoke from left pipe only



## spencer70 (May 8, 2011)

Can someone give me an idea of what white smoke billowing from the left pipe on my 400 ram air III may be? Shortly after a tune up, although this may be unrelated, i pulled out onto a hill and had to get through the gears quickly because of a car coming fast from behind. As i accelerated and got into third, white smoke began to exhaust through the left pipe only, and proceeded to do this the whole way home. I noticed no increase in temperature, no oil pressure loss and very minimal coolant loss. This was in July of 09. The judge has been sitting since. Could it be something as simple as a head gasket or could it be worse? 175,000 miles.....no rebuild as of yet. Thanks much! Spencer in PA.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Check your sparkplugs. Rust would be an indicator of a blown head gasket. If they all look good I would do a compression test and then a leakdown test. GL.


----------



## spencer70 (May 8, 2011)

Thank you, I will check them this week!


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

definitely do a compression test. Might be small leak that got bigger with the extra load on the motor. Also when you went up the hill there might have extra moisture in you cats or muffler that got loosened and evaporated through your exhaust. Mine smokes white on cold start but goes away.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It's a blown head gasket, white smoke is water.. Pull the heads, it should be obvious. It has enough miles that a redo could be in order, but not required unless the blown cylinder flooded and rusted that cylinder. A Cylinder leak test will show the offending cylinder. 2 years to ask the question??


----------



## spencer70 (May 8, 2011)

Haha...I know, I can be a slacker sometimes....Jetstang. Thanks for the replies from everyone tho. I did not notice any rust on all 8 plugs I pulled out, however the front plug at the front of the car, drivers side....same side that smoke is coming from, was the only one coated with oil in the plug itself. It looks like it was dipped in motor oil. water level is normal and oil is clean.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If all plugs are the same, and one is dead wrong, that is the offending cylinder. Although oil burns blue, not white.. Rip it down and check it out..


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Have you restarted the car recently? I would'nt tear it down just yet. Clean that plug (it's oil fouled) and try to start it and drive it if it's still roadworthy.

Most auto parts stores rent compression and leakdown testers. Check everything out and post your test results.


----------



## spencer70 (May 8, 2011)

I will check things out and post my results. Thanks to all!


----------

